# do you really need a bubble counter?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,

my pressurized system is now acting normally.....sweet! Do I need a bubble counter for it? Why cant I just count the bubbles going into my hagen ladder? (or can I?) If you can explain the purpose and why I would need one that would be cool. 

Thanks!

sean


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The hagen ladder is essentially a bubble counter. If you were diffusing by another method I would recommend getting one. Just keep an eye on your pH levels and find what setting works for you.


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless you have a PH controller is a good idea to have a counter.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree with AaronT, you already have a counter.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A bubble counter can be anything that allows you to visually see the bubble rate you're using. It is not an accurate way to measure CO2, just a relative way to do it. Just holding the tube in the water counting/adjusting as needed will also work. As Aaron said, your ladder will be fine for this purpose.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

awesome thanks guys! less money is a good thing


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

lowfi, if it ain't broke, then don't fix it... but you might want to think about another way of diffusing your CO2. I remember when I used the ladder, a lot of CO2 was wasted. Just a thought though!


----------

